# whats up with no introductions



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Recently I have noticed a lot of people buying or selling or jayhawking a website in their first post not even trying to say hello and introducing themselves is it just me or is society becoming more rude as I get older


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

they are most likely just as dry, humorless, and reserved in real time too


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

newhaul said:


> Recently I have noticed a lot of people buying or selling or jayhawking a website in their first post not even trying to say hello and introducing themselves is it just me or is society becoming more rude as I get older


It is not just you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Then again, considering how long some of us have been posting, did we fill out an intro form on here in this forum? not sure it was here when I started........could be wrong tho, been rong before!

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Then again, considering how long some of us have been posting, did we fill out an intro form on here in this forum? not sure it was here when I started........could be wrong tho, been rong before!
> 
> marty


You wrong Marty ? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You speeled that wrong rong fuzz ball! 

Only been rong once or twice, wrong on the other hand......hmmmmm.......that might hurt me brain electron as I would have to thunk, or think or some such terrible hurt to the area tween the ears! Prefer to keep the ear to ear arc, much better on system......

Has we cornfused you yetti?

Marty


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> You speeled that wrong rong fuzz ball!
> 
> Only been rong once or twice, wrong on the other hand......hmmmmm.......that might hurt me brain electron as I would have to thunk, or think or some such terrible hurt to the area tween the ears! Prefer to keep the ear to ear arc, much better on system......
> 
> ...


Nope not confused at all I'm just as jaded as I always was


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

You know, I don't chafe at no introduction so much as I do that we so often get very specific questions yet the poster provides no meaningful information in the their profile.
John


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

newhaul said:


> Recently I have noticed a lot of people buying or selling or jayhawking a website in their first post not even trying to say hello and introducing themselves is it just me or is society becoming more rude as I get older


I have an online course I sell that teaches internet etiquette. It is $59.95 with a money back guarantee. For more details go to:

www.sellyouroverpricedPOSsomewhereelse.com

P.S.

Hi!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry... here is mine, belated..

Hi, my name is John... I've become aware in the last 10 years that I have this disorder, called sailing. As a kid growing up, I'd jump in boats with sails, and crew, or even sail sometimes, but it wasn't until the last 10 years or so that I realized, that I HAVE to sail... this addiction has turned into many hours of overburned skin from wind or sun, chapped lips, and raw hands (with calluses where only climbers would get them)...

Along with this sailing affliction, comes the desire to consume either large quantities of beer, or rum... or sometimes, gulp, both.

As a side effect the need to sail in heavier and heavier winds, and also to make the boat go faster than everyone else with boats with sails... this affliction seems to ignore boats with motors as if they weren't even part of the competition.

My apologies for not having stepped forth before this point...
"Hi I'm John, and I'm a sailaholic."
Noteable too, for some reason, sailors want to also state their boat size and sailing grounds, (as if some kind of male genetailia comparison)... Mine is an S2 7.9 (26 feet for those who can't convert metric to her majesties numbers) trailerable, sailed on a landlocked puddle made by man, by damming up a river, called Wallenpaupack.

Its been 3 days since my last sail...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ME BOAT needs no introduction.....

I'se on tho other hand......well what can we say, almost as crotchety as fuzzy!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

SHNOOL said:


> Sorry... here is mine, belated..
> 
> Hi, my name is John... I've become aware in the last 10 years that I have this disorder, called sailing. As a kid growing up, I'd jump in boats with sails, and crew, or even sail sometimes, but it wasn't until the last 10 years or so that I realized, that I HAVE to sail... this addiction has turned into many hours of overburned skin from wind or sun, chapped lips, and raw hands (with calluses where only climbers would get them)...
> 
> ...


Here here let this meeting of sailholics anonymous now come to order due to lack of wind today :laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Major lack o wind in puget sound today.....tomorrow on the other hand, heard Fuzzy is bringing a gale or close to it, saturdays race off of shilshoal should be blustery enough if we can keep said blow hard blowing that long! eheheheheh


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm nor really a real person. Medsailor is actually an advanced AI bot who is programmed to trick everyone into thinking I am real. On my 5,000th post i will have your trust and will try and sell you viagra by asking you to transfer money to my Nigerian account!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Race my house sounds like fun if I get at least 15 knots constant wind dads new house is the LA ruina now out of Tacoma formerly shilshoal 42 spencer


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Doing the fall regatta. In div1, and just noticed an FS boat switched to NFS. Oh well, they can be a pita one. Beaten them a few times, lost a few.......all good!

Marty


----------

